# newbie question



## OntarioGuy (Jan 5, 2011)

What do you drive the truck in when you are plowing 4X4 or 4X2? and what about when you are driving around with the plow. I think that 4X4 would be better, but just wondering. Is there such a thing as all time 4X4? where its in 4X4all the time, no switching out?. Also for the airbags do you shut them off, take them out or what? thanks alot


----------



## chs1993 (Nov 12, 2006)

I plow most of the time in 2 wheel drive. Very rarely does it go in 4 wheel drive.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

depends on the road conditions. if I need 4 wheel drive then I use it. I run 2WD as much as possible tho
I leave the airbag on because nobody rides with me


----------



## OntarioGuy (Jan 5, 2011)

Makes sense but would it have more of a chance of going off while plowing (hitting curd,ect)?thanks


----------



## maverjohn (Jul 23, 2008)

I only us 4wd when needed for plowing, ice under the snow or heavy wet snow and the wheels start spinning, you don't want your wheels spinning or you will break something, axels, drive shafts,
4wd helps the truck go it does nothing for stopping your truck, the snow in front of your plow will slow you down and stop you but thats what your brakes are for, you don't need to plow a lot at 40 mph to be fast, plow smart not fast.


----------



## Kouski (Feb 4, 2011)

When you're plowing, you typically do a lot of tight turning. If your truck is in 4x4, not all four tires will be spinning at the same speed when you're turning tight. Something has to give. Typically, when you're plowing, the ground is somewhat slick and the tires can skid a little bit. If you're in a wet heavy snow, however, tight turning in 4x4 will put a lot of strain on the front differential. That's too much load placed on the gears inside the front diff and they WILL break. I'm only running a half ton truck, so I'm a little more prone to this than others. If you don't need it, don't use it. If you're driving so fast that you're sliding around, you might want to reassess your plowing methods!


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

the airbags should not go off when plowing


----------



## OntarioGuy (Jan 5, 2011)

That is trure i get it now, i dont drive fast when plowing (dont want to hurt me, my truck , my plow, and my wallet)lol i see about the turning and the tires now. i never thought about it that way. thanks alot, well appretated.


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

i always plow in 4x4 and i switch to 2 wheel drive for driving between accounts unless the roads are bad


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

STIHL GUY;1228743 said:


> i always plow in 4x4 and i switch to 2 wheel drive for driving between accounts unless the roads are bad


X2. I don't understand how you can push snow in 2wd. The 4x4 actuator went out on me during a 2" snow fall and I couldnt take it, spinning everywhere. I was able to finish but it was a PITA. I should add that I don't run any balast weight. I know that is key but still.


----------



## 89Comanche (Jan 10, 2011)

Typically I'm in 2wd, unless the roads are terrible. That being said..I still need to adjust the shift linkage on my truck so I am stuck in 4x4 for the time being. I can already hear the hubs clacking.


----------



## dynamic (Jan 30, 2008)

STIHL GUY;1228743 said:


> i always plow in 4x4 and i switch to 2 wheel drive for driving between accounts unless the roads are bad


x2 Thumbs Up


----------



## OntarioGuy (Jan 5, 2011)

Wow i thought tottally differnt than that, thanks all it reall helps, its appreceated


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

4x4 in snow, 4x2 when not in snow. I've plowed in 2wd before, if the conditions are right. Carry lots of weight. I carry bags of salt, but I've seen guys with concrete blocks, sand bags, I've seen twice this year guys with probably a cord of firewood...doesn't leave much room for shovels and all the other crap I keep back there, and use every storm


----------



## dyllan78 (Aug 10, 2010)

Do you plow in regular drive? i thought you suppose to pop it in first gear if the snow get a little heavier.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

plow in drive


----------



## dyllan78 (Aug 10, 2010)

Do u think I did any damage to the truck by driving it in 1st gear. How come some people do that? My bad if I sound stupid I'm just trying to get it right.


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

your probably ok, as long as you didn't drive too fast


----------



## OntarioGuy (Jan 5, 2011)

i have also herd some people saying to plow in 1st too. thanks alot guys i am learning alot!


----------



## kingf350 (Dec 16, 2010)

i use 4x2 most the time but if i need the 4x4 then that is when i use it. My truck is a 5 speed and i use 1,2,3 no higher than 3. Depending on your plow if u are using shoes and how high or low they are set at. Watch what you are plowing over like on roads you have pot holes, drains. in parking lot you got drains, cement blocks, speed bumps stuff like that. I found out the hard way last year....Wasnt paying any attention and i broke the plow off the hingies and cracked blade.


----------



## cwby_ram (Jan 15, 2011)

STIHL GUY;1228743 said:


> i always plow in 4x4 and i switch to 2 wheel drive for driving between accounts unless the roads are bad


This has always been my thinking, but now I'm rethinking that. I cracked a sidewall in one of my tires the other night. Put on a smaller spare and the transfer case wasn't all to happy about that. In discussing it with my father in law who also plows, he said he only puts it in 4wd if he has to (He doesn't seem to have to very often, and he only plows with a Tahoe). We've been getting mostly 1"-3" snowfalls here this year so it's not a big deal. I always liked the reassurance of the 4wd being locked in, but with at least a half a skid of salt in the back, I don't really need it to push the kind of snow we usually get. 
So to sum up, I think I'm going to start being a little more selective with my 4wd use. 
And to comment on the airbags, I've never really thought about it before. I have the passenger one turned off, only because my 18 month old daughter is usually the only one to ride in that seat, and even that is a rare occurrence. But I would not mess with them. You won't pop them plowing snow, and if you manage to hit something hard enough to set them off, then you probably want them to go off anyway. 
Just my thoughts, lots of good opinions on this one!


----------



## cpmi (Dec 18, 2010)

2 wheel drive most of the time;4 wheel when needed - if I start spinning I throw it in 4 wd. I plow in first gear most of the time unless I'm on a really long pass then I'll shift up to second. Haven't blown a tranny in 21 years.


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow (Jan 12, 2011)

Lucfw;1232597 said:


> i have also herd some people saying to plow in 1st too. thanks alot guys i am learning alot!


Wetymusic plow in first gear cuz we are not speed demons and you have a extra clutch pack holding it in. Less slippage. Also depends on the truck 4 wheel system. My chevs dont hop as much in a tight turn then my Dodge. Chevs are electrically engage the Dodge is the old proven system, just a stick shift. Very easy to engage and disengage during tight turns which I will do. If I have weight in the back and the snow is light I dont even need it in 4 wheel to plow which I will do if it allows.


----------



## cwby_ram (Jan 15, 2011)

Jacobsmovinsnow;1238406 said:


> Wetymusic plow in first gear cuz we are not speed demons and you have a extra clutch pack holding it in. Less slippage. Also depends on the truck 4 wheel system. My chevs dont hop as much in a tight turn then my Dodge. Chevs are electrically engage the Dodge is the old proven system, just a stick shift. Very easy to engage and disengage during tight turns which I will do. If I have weight in the back and the snow is light I dont even need it in 4 wheel to plow which I will do if it allows.


Yeah, I noticed the Dodge definitely lets you know when it doesn't care to be 4wd!


----------



## OntarioGuy (Jan 5, 2011)

what about for towing? 4x4 h 4x4 l or 2? thsnks


----------



## cwby_ram (Jan 15, 2011)

Lucfw;1257245 said:


> what about for towing? 4x4 h 4x4 l or 2? thsnks


Just like if you weren't towing. If road conditions call for 4x4 then put it in (i.e. snow/ice). I can't think of anytime I've used 4x4 while plowing, but I don't do much towing in the winter as of right now.


----------



## Kouski (Feb 4, 2011)

If your plow works properly, you shouldn't need it  However, I've had to use it while backdragging sometimes.


----------



## plowatnight (Mar 10, 2010)

NBI Lawn;1229216 said:


> X2. I don't understand how you can push snow in 2wd. The 4x4 actuator went out on me during a 2" snow fall and I couldnt take it, spinning everywhere. I was able to finish but it was a PITA. I should add that I don't run any balast weight. I know that is key but still.


Same here, I run an empty box cuz I got 4x4 and I figure thats what 4x4 is for


----------



## cwby_ram (Jan 15, 2011)

plowatnight;1258292 said:


> Same here, I run an empty box cuz I got 4x4 and I figure thats what 4x4 is for


I can only do it with at least a half a skid of salt in the back. It's gravy with a full skid in there!


----------



## OntarioGuy (Jan 5, 2011)

thanks guys i am learning alot! is there a big differnts in mpg when in 4x4 to 4x2? also what exactaly is 4wd H and 4wd l for (driving conditions) thanks


----------



## cwby_ram (Jan 15, 2011)

Lucfw;1262049 said:


> thanks guys i am learning alot! is there a big differnts in mpg when in 4x4 to 4x2? also what exactaly is 4wd H and 4wd l for (driving conditions) thanks


I see a big difference in fuel mileage. If I run on the road in 4wd, it's always 4 hi. You get a lot of torque in 4 lo, but little speed. I've never even used 4 lo for plowing. I think the only time I've used it was to pull people out when I needed a little extra oomph.


----------



## 87chevy (Mar 11, 2009)

I always use 4wd. Mostly cuz I dont plow on pavement usually. And also cuz I'm too damn lazy to get out and flip lockouts everytime. I dont care how much you say experience and knowing when to stop. Plowing in 2wd can end up being a headache


----------



## OntarioGuy (Jan 5, 2011)

wow i have learned alot thanks any more pointers are still appreatited


----------

